# Chantecaille(Sp?) products



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 12, 2006)

First, I want to say, i am so glad Specktra started a forum like this! Anyway, I heard rave reviews about their  future skin foundation and before I splurge 60 dollars, I wanted to know if they make anything compriable for a nc40-42  girl such as myself!


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 12, 2006)

Im not sure but my coworker just told me about their face spray that worked wonders for her skin. Im interested in know about thier products too.


----------

